# Best Headphone under 1.5k



## evilmage93 (Aug 2, 2014)

I just bought Moto E and its earphone sucks.

Now I want to buy over the ear headphone but am confused because there are so many of them. So can you guys kinda help me pick the best of them.

Some of the headphones I looked:-

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/02/avyvu7y6.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/02/sa6agy3a.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/02/3ypy2e4e.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/02/yqa8agu5.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/02/e5e9emyt.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/02/e2uqy8u7.jpg

Please point me to the best among the mentioned above.
If you know other headphones other then them under my budget then do mention them too.

Thanks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 2, 2014)

senheisser hd 202 ii gets my vote

- - - Updated - - -

*www.ebay.in/itm/BRAND-NEW-SENNHEISER-WIRED-OVER-THE-EAR-HEADPHONE-HEADSET-HD-202-II-BLACK-/171404308174?pt=IN_Head_Phones_Head_Sets&hash=item27e87e2ece&_uhb=1

apply coupon and get it under Rs 1.5k


----------



## abirthedevil (Aug 3, 2014)

For a phone like moto E I would refrain from buying over the ear headphones and instead look at IEM's


----------



## evilmage93 (Aug 3, 2014)

abirthedevil said:


> For a phone like moto E I would refrain from buying over the ear headphones and instead look at IEM's


Why so??


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2014)

Because Inears are morr portability and your phone will have to deliver more power to bigger drivers, thereby decreasing battery life when you use over the ear headphones
For 1.5k there are really good options, try Tekkfusion Twinwoofers


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 5, 2014)

SoundMAGIC P30 On-the-ear Headphone Price in India - Buy SoundMAGIC P30 On-the-ear Headphone Online - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 5, 2014)

+1 for senheisser hd 202 ii


----------



## silverlight4 (Aug 8, 2014)

What would be best bang in IEMs?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 8, 2014)

ES 18, Cowon EM1 or Tekkfusion Twinwoofers


----------



## silverlight4 (Aug 8, 2014)

Tekkfusion Twinwoofers has 782 1 stars here Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones Price in India - Buy Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones Online - Tekfusion: Flipkart.com

Besides, these flipkart reviews are unreliable, anyway, as I got fooled once with Creative EP-660 Creative EP-660 Earphone Price in India - Buy Creative EP-660 Earphone Online - Creative: Flipkart.com which has consistent good reviews and horrendous sound quality. 

So, I would really appreciate recommendations based on reviews of reliable sites or personal evaluations of authentic audiophiles.In fact, I would be indebted!


----------



## abirthedevil (Aug 11, 2014)

If on the cheap, go for Soundmagic ES18, @500 they are unbeatable. If you want to spend around 1k go for Cowon EM1. If you can extend budget upto 1.8kish go for Soundmagic E10, they might cost a bit more these days or go for Tpeos Tank @ 1.8k I think. If you feel that 2k is stretching it for IEM's, I can assure you from personal experience that the step up in build and sound quality is well worth the price.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 11, 2014)

[MENTION=137281]evilmage93[/MENTION] go for IEMs , Motorolla pairs excellent with a Sennheiser CX 275 or Denon AH-C 260,both of them are excellent. They involve you in the music rather than being outright analytical. If you are going under 1K get the Cow on EM1/ Sound Magic ES18. These are your best option or bang for the buck.


----------



## silverlight4 (Aug 11, 2014)

abirthedevil  I have already bought Signature Acoustics C-12 based on recommendations on this forum. My friend is also looking for a descent IEM, which one should I recommend him between Soundmagic E10/30 and C-12


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 11, 2014)

[MENTION=137281]evilmage93[/MENTION]  what kinda music do you listen to generally ? Are they Mp3 mostly? Though Sound magic sounds good their build quality is very very filmsy these days. Cowon/Denon / Senn has better build IMO,way better.


----------



## evilmage93 (Aug 11, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> [MENTION=137281]evilmage93[/MENTION]  what kinda music do you listen to generally ? Are they Mp3 mostly? Though Sound magic sounds good their build quality is very very filmsy these days. Cowon/Denon / Senn has better build IMO,way better.


I listen to almost all kind of songs, be it pop, rock, metal...and on. 
I read several review and I think there is no good headphones under 1k, so am going for IEM.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 11, 2014)

[MENTION=137281]evilmage93[/MENTION] If you want an all rounder get the Sennheiser CX275. Its got pretty good low end which doesn't eat up the midrange and goes loud without distortion and is pretty detailed too if not too accurate. It has got a foot tapping easy going nature great for all kinda music. I heard it with a Moto G and it sounded very good for Rs 1250 that he paid.
If your budget is below 1K get the Cowon EM1, but IMO EM1s are best with a high current head phone out or amplifier. I think for Moto E you will have to keep the volume high for EM1 s to shine. The other option is the ES18, which is pretty good barring the build quality and is easy to drive too.


----------



## evilmage93 (Aug 11, 2014)

I read everyone's review and comment, thank you every one but I end up buying tekfusion twinwoffers, which is working perfectly with moto e.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 11, 2014)

Congrats. Use them or handle them carefully or they tend to get spoilt.


----------



## abirthedevil (Aug 12, 2014)

I dont recommend the SM E30 its too bland for my liking, E10 absolutely go for them. Haven't had the opportunity to hear the SA C12 so cannot comment on their sound quality. Also Sm E10 has really good build quality, I wouldn't worry about them dying too soon unless you abuse them heavily.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 12, 2014)

I recommend Xaiomi Pistons!
Good reviews out there!


----------

